# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Etno Engjujt

## Mira_Prifti

Etno Engjejt  

 Cfare mendoni per kete grup ?


 Per tekstet 
 Muziken 
 Klipet
 etj etj

----------


## Floriani

Kane Vullnet shume hallall po te them te drejten nuk i kuptoj shume ca thone neper kenge sedi ca flasin.....

----------


## ashtu siç jam

Po ku te paskemi pasur se nuk e ke idene sa jam munduar dikur t'ia kuptoj fjalet, dhe edhe pse nuk ia merrja vesh te gjitha jam e kenaqur nga vetja qe i kisha gjetur mire mbi treçerekun. Me vjen shume keq per veten qe kam mungesa ne shqipen veriore dhe te Kosoves! Po per te qene nga jugu ekstrem (gjeografikisht) nuk eshte keq ti biesh ne koke treçerekut te fjaleve eee? :perqeshje:  Faleminderit per tekstin se muziken e ka class kjo kenga!

----------


## shadow

Mendoj se "etno engjujt" kan bere njefar revolucioni ne rapin Kosovar e ate Shqipetar ne pergjithesi. 
Jan akoma te rinje dhe premtojne shum. Un shpresoj se ata do te arrinje akoma me  shum ne te ardhmen. 
Ju them vetem perpara.

----------


## Mira_Prifti

E ca thoni per klipin " e shtuna " ? 

 shiqoje ne www.etnoengjujt.com

----------


## Enkela B.

nuk me pelqejne kenget e ketyre dhe aq.. 
me pelqen shume njeri prej atyre djemve 
eshte  hmmmmmm
nuk ja di emrin... eshte ai simpatiku :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shadow

Ai quni simpatik eshte Genci.
Ai jeton jo shum larg shtepis sime. Edhe ne jeten e perditshme eshte shum qun i mire.
Per videoklipin " e shtune" mendoj se eshte nje videoklip shum interesant. Ka bere revolucion ne Videoklipet tjera mund te them.
Shum nuk e pelqejne shkaku i atyre vajzave ne rroba banjo, por duhet te mesohemi me keto sepse eshte nje gje te cilen ne videoklipet e huaja e shikojme me endje. Kurse ne ato shqipetare nuk e preferojme.
Pershendetje

----------


## MC_ED

Etno Engjujt jane grup i mire edhe ate videoclipin "E SHTUNE" e kane bere NICE po vetem nje gje kisha edhe une tekstin s'e kuptoj dot fare. po me gjithate mire mire jo keq!!!!

----------


## Mira_Prifti

Po mundohu icik dhe do ti kuptosh . 

 Jane yll fare .  Do te doja ti shifja live ndonjehere  :shkelje syri: 

 Per ate kengen " ti je bich " do ti kisha sugjeruar ta bejne edhe pjesen e dyte . 

 Jane njesha...   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eni_Gambeta

Grup Kosovar qe me pelqen shume. Na paskan dhe nje kenge qe eshte ndaluar nga UNMIKu. Me poshte ehste nje link me kenge nga albumi i tyre i fundit:

http://www.mhweb.ch/~em/etno/

Doja te dija nqfse keni ndonje tekst te kengeve te tyre se per mua eshte pak e veshtire ti kuptj gjith fjalet qe thone.

Falemnderit

----------


## GL_Branch

Etno Engjujt jane grup me te vertete i famshem, tash jane ttu e pregadit albumin e 4-te,  une i kam disa kenge te 3 albumeve , por tash skam kohe do tja publikoj ne kete teme...........  :xhemla:   :uahaha:   :pa dhembe:

----------


## DaNgErOuS

etno engjujt jan shum kengtar te fort . kto dy kengt "vetem per nje dit" dhe "baki i 'tpestit kat" me pelqejn shume

----------


## Davius

Grup me prespektive, i han pazari i rep muzikes ne KOSOVE, i pelqeje shume...edhe pse nga reperat e KS jam per dikend tjeter por edhe keta i dua dhe i ndegjoj...

----------


## Davius

*mbi etno engjujt...* 

*antarët:*     Genc Prelvukaj (psd Groph Monte)
Milot Hasangjekaj (psd Mc`M) 

*faqja zyrtare:*    etnoengjujt.com 

*email adresat:*  
Etno Engjujt (grupi): etno_world@hotamil.com
Genc Prelvukaj: gentzee@hotmail.com
Milot Hasangjekaj: milot_ee@hotmail.com 

*viti i krijimit:*    1997 

*albume:* 
  1. Dua të jetoj më mirë
  2. The Dynasty
  3. Etno Engjujt

----------


## Davius

*ALBUMI PARE: DUA TË JETOJ MË MIRE*

*Kenget:*


» Dua Të Jetoj Më Mirë  
» Ku e Ka Fundin Tmerri?
» Një Minut Heshtje  
» Zgjohuni Nga Gjumi
» Mbi Të Zezat
» U Ndam Ne Të Dy
» Rruga Dhe Fundi 
» Zogu i Errësirës

----------


## Davius

THE DYNASTY 

» Intro (Death)
» Ti Je Bitch... 
» Etno (Part One)
» To All Of Ya...
» Interlude (Pimp)
» E Shtune
» All Night Long
» Lëviz Sonte...(Shake It)
» Drejt Vdekjes  
» Etno (Part Two)
» Interlude (Ladies Part)
» I Miss You
» Përjetsisht Me Ty
» Outro (Still Alive)

----------


## Davius

ETNO ENGJUJT

» Intro
» Jovo
» Gangsta Fiestah
» **** With Me
» Rritu Edhe Pak
» Vetëm Për Një Ditë
» T'Lutem Bëhu Kurvë
» Monika
» Vera 2003
» Baki I T'Pestit Kat
» Broke As Fucked
» United States Of Albania

----------


## Davius

Nga albumi i dyte kur doli atehere ne shitje dy këngë janë bllokuar nga rregullorja e UNMIK-ut, njëra nga këto dy këngë titullohet "Jovo" dhe është një dialog me një "shka"(serb) që ofendohet dhe i bëhet me dije se nuk mundet të kthehet në Kosovë. Kjo këngë është bllokuar në mediat kosovare përshkak se rregullorja e UNMIK-ut nuk lejon emitimin e asnjë kënge që shkakton urrejtje ndëretnike, kjo këngë është pëlqyer shumë nga publiku...

POR SOT KETO KENGE NDEGJOHEN TEK NE...

----------


## Davius

Baby ti je bitch e bukur e mire por bitch 
Me trup figure te mire po prapseprap je bitch 
Tona kushtet I pate kampshtepizen afer detit 
Po kurven sikur ti smun e man afer vetit 
Shoqet e tua jane martu ti vazhdo rrugen e vjeter 
Ti je vetem nje bitch dhe me asnje gje tjeter 
Luftova per ty po ti krejt ndryshe ma ktheve 
Ishe femna ime po shokve te mi ua theve 
Sta kom prish kurre tona senet ti kom ble 
Mki tradhetu sa ki mujt sa nuk muj as mi ngje 
Nuk ka kthim per ty me te dasht ma nuk muj 
Mos mu lut prosti` e mos me bjer as ne guj 
Mki tradhetu nihere heren e dyte nuk e ha 
Ti je per mu nje bitch e kthim per ty nuk ka 
Tash te bjen tensioni se fjalet e mia I kupton 
I rrespektoj femnat po jo edhe ciftin ton Bitch 

Mos mendo ti ne kthim 
Tani harroje ti 
Emnin tim 
Se zemer ti je bitch 
Shko mushu edhe pak 
Sikur nat per nat 
Dhe kupto 
Se zemer ti je bitch 

Bejbi ti je bitch nuk mendove kur te thash 
Nuk ndryshove permiresove andaj bitch je edhe tash 
Dikur ishe e bukur e enderroja çiftin ton 
E tash me te pas ne krevet as viagra nuk ma con 
Dikur ishe si peshk e tash u bone si balen
E ni kallabllak I madh trupin ty pernat ta nxen 
Se ty nuk te del boll njo as me kon pika e djalit 
Ti je vetem nje princeze e rrezume prej kalit ( ka..t )
Sonte te mush dikush edhe masanej te rreh 
Dy tri turra ti jep e te shtin edhe me ngre 
Se tash ti je bo profi per cdo ngjarje ne krevet 
Kur o kon hera e pare ki harru tani dhe vet 
Ti je bitch mos harro fati yt eshte ne erresire 
Nuk mundesh para meje mu bo si qike e mire 
Edhe ushtart e kforit te shfryhen ty ne trup 
Dikur tkom pas femen e sot mu po me vjen turp 
Bitch 

Mos mendo ti ne kthim 
Tani harroje ti 
Emnin tim 
Se zemer ti je bitch 
Shko mushu edhe pak 
Sikur nat per nat 
Dhe kupto 
Se zemer ti je bitch 

Bejbi ti je bitch qe kurre ski nejt rahat 
Nje ekspert I fekondimit qe mushet nat per nat 
E une tkom dasht dikur tona senet I ki pas 
Kerrin personal pare dhe dukat me thase 
Kampshtepizen afer detit dhe shtepine larg qytetit 
Por gabimin me ty une kurre sja fail vetit 
Une ta kom hup dhe qaj sen o` kon lezet 
Ne dhomen e tamajes dikur veres ne det 
Po u ndame shyqyr e tash smuj me te kuptu ty 
Nihere mqove ne rrote te sames e tash po don mu kthy 
Po une sjom manjak me hi prap ne at tregim 
Bitch profesionin mduket e ki trashegim 
Hapat per mos me met vazhdimisht I ki perdor 
Dhe I mjeri aj shqiptar qe ki mi met ne dore 
Tash shko mushu dhe sdu me ni mo per at emen 
Lamtumire  mah luv  dhe hasta la vista zemer 


Bitch mos mendo ti ne kthim 
Tani harroje ti 
Emnin tim 
Se zemer ti je bitch 
Shko mushu edhe pak 
Sikur nate per nat 
Dhe kupto 
Se zemer ti je bitch

----------


## Davius

Nje dhembje pa sherim 
Nentoka te therret 
Cdo gje e humbur tash 
Ne jete

Problemi vetem ghetto ishte ne jeten tani qe pati 
Chivas TT I pafat I qelloi fati 
Marihuana smoking keshtu jeten e kalonte 
Keto ishin tani gjerat qe kurre nuk I ndryshonte 
I rritur ne dill mercedesin pas veti 
Ne jeten e drejtuar tani cdo e mire I treti 
Fiksiratej dhe pa te nuk mund te rrinte kurre 
Tetovazhen e vdekjes e kishte ne lekure 
Dhe kjo I hyri ne gjak ne jeten e pakuptim 
Ne jeten e veshtire te rruges qe e thirrin krim 
Jeta jote sot eshte para perfundimit 
Per bossin tend flliqesh ne vepra te eliminimit 
Por e veshtire  e veshtire te dalesh nga ky terr 
Fati yt dihet allkatraz ose ferr 
Ne kazino e vere jeten cdo te ndodh mandej 
Po ti lehte pergjigjesh se do te jete ok 
Keshtu mendon ti te shkon jeta fllesh 
Bugati kobra dhe dollaret ne kesh 
Femrat dhe mallin qe e shikon ne sy
Dy te tretat bossit e 10% perqind per ty 

Nje dhembje pa sherim 
Nentoka te therret 
Cdo gje e humbur tash 
Ne jete 

Tek ti vrasja behet edhe tani per basket 
Shkorpioni birra e pejes permi kabriolet 
Bugati pllazha rruga market ne kesh 
Marlboro kondomi TT vothi ne vesh 
Tequilla dum dum I humbur neper kende 
I pafat kur nuk ishe tani zot I jetes tende 
Dhe jeta tani vazhdon mbi boten e boshatisur 
Dhe kendon me shprese tani plas moj zemer e dalldisur 
Pa shprese ardhmerine ti prapa po e len 
Idolli yt Kosovas Outlawz Clan 
Ne vrasje dhe ne krim me emrin El Fernando 
Fuckit machoman ne stilin Desperado 
Pran bazenit me femna dhe me dy unaza ari 
Allti ne bokserica dhe dy gota kampari 
Ngadale fillon masazha duke e lyer ne vaj 
Me kampari dhe chivas lagte trupin e saj 
Rrezet e diellit e ngrohnin seksin e tij 
Pasojat nuk I dinte ndoshta nuk I di as ti 
E tash te qihet nana se vertete e kerkove 
Ne jeten e drejtuar tani vdekjes ne goje I shkove 

Nje dhembje pa sherim 
Nentoka te therret 
Cdo gje e humbur tash
Ne jete...

----------

